# Como hacer un cambio de giro de un motor temporizado con un timer 555



## usanchez94 (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola, ahora estoy intentando como hacer un cambio de giro temporizado (como las lavadoras), quiero que gire por ejemplo 30s a la derecha, se detenga 10s y 30s a la izquierda, se detenga 10s y a la derecha y así sucesivamente... He montado dos circuitos con timer, como monoestable y como astable respectivamente (imagen), soy un estudiante de electrónica y no tengo muchos conocimientos, analizando los circuitos creo que estos dos circuitos que tengo sirven para hacer lo que quiero sin embargo aún no lo consigo... Estuve leyendo sobre el Ton y el Toff, y creí sacar una conclusión que espero se aporte a lo que quiero. Según lo que leí, necesito un Toff para empezar (ya que al energizarlo se cierran sus contactos por el tiempo programado y luego se abren),  seguidamente creo necesitar un Ton para que al ser energizado mantenga sus contactos abiertos el tiempo programado y luego un Toff para que cuando el Ton cierre sus contactos el Toff se energice y se mantenga cerrado el tiempo programado, esto se traduciría a, giro a la derecha (tiempo), paro (tiempo), giro a la izquierda (tiempo) y esto de forma cíclica.

Adjunto la imagen esperando que me den una idea que me haga solucionar este problemilla tan grande para mi y tan pequeño para ustedes...  

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Aqui ya lo tenés hecho :
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/322510/ _ 
Es un cuádruple LM555 que se llama LM558

Tiene los cuatro tiempos T/on/derecha  - T/off - T/on/izquierda - T/off y recicla

Las salidas derecha e izquierda se conectan con optoacopladores que manejarán las bobinas de dos contactores (carga).

Saludos !


----------



## usanchez94 (Ago 11, 2011)

Hermano, soy muy nuevo en la electronica y creo que con eso que me has dado me he enredado un poco, serias tan amable de explicarme su funcionamiento, conexiones, etc. Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Ya te diría entonces que no te va a ser fácil armar este circuito (por más simple que sea)

te lo explico:

son 4 temporizadores...la salida de 1 activa el siguiente....por lo tanto el primer temporizador da el tiempo de marcha del motor hacia la derecha digamos...luego cuando termina eso el motor pierde la energía y comienza a frenar...mientras el 2do timer empieza a contar...cuando ese timer termina de contar (el tiempo de frenado del motor) activa el 3er timer que activa el motor en el sentido contrario...y asi sucesivamente...

se entiende?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Sinó comprate dos temporizadores dobles comerciales 







Saludos !


----------



## usanchez94 (Ago 11, 2011)

Creo que ahora si lo entendí un poco mejor... Voy a intentar montarlo en el livewire! probaremos que sale jeje sino vuelvo a recurrir a uds... Vale?  Gracias


----------



## DONEULER (Ago 11, 2011)

No sé que tan posible es lograr un tiempo de decenas de segundos con un 555... podría hacerce de otras formas.

Si la condición es un 555, y puedes lograr esos tiempos, puedes usar 1 de estos como biastable con 30 segundos en alto y 10 en bajo. Como los tiempos de izquierda y derecha son iguales puedes usar un flip-flop T (o un contador) que te cambie la salida de 0 a 1 y de 1 a 0 cada 40 segundos y con esto le das dirección al motor usando un puente H.

Si no conoces los terminos, puedes consultar, no es dificil de implementar.

Suerte!!


----------



## usanchez94 (Ago 11, 2011)

Q*UE* dificil q*UE* esta esto... :S


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Cada uno de esos cuadraditos es un LM555 , que vienen 4 dentro de el LM558

Las salidas de las flechas roja y azul corresponden a giro derecho y giro izquierdo 

Las 4 RL son de 4k7 o 10k

R1 y C1 establecen el tiempo de timer 1
R2 y C2 establecen el tiempo de timer 2
idem 3 y 4 


Ver el archivo adjunto 35758


Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 12, 2011)

usanchez94 dijo:


> Hola, ahora estoy intentando como hacer un cambio de giro temporizado (como las lavadoras), quiero que gire por ejemplo 30s a la derecha, se detenga 10s y 30s a la izquierda, se detenga 10s y a la derecha y así sucesivamente... He montado dos circuitos con timer, como monoestable y como astable respectivamente (imagen), soy un estudiante de electrónica y no tengo muchos conocimientos, analizando los circuitos creo que estos dos circuitos que tengo sirven para hacer lo que quiero sin embargo aún no lo consigo... Estuve leyendo sobre el Ton y el Toff, y creí sacar una conclusión que espero se aporte a lo que quiero. Según lo que leí, necesito un Toff para empezar (ya que al energizarlo se cierran sus contactos por el tiempo programado y luego se abren),  seguidamente creo necesitar un Ton para que al ser energizado mantenga sus contactos abiertos el tiempo programado y luego un Toff para que cuando el Ton cierre sus contactos el Toff se energice y se mantenga cerrado el tiempo programado, esto se traduciría a, giro a la derecha (tiempo), paro (tiempo), giro a la izquierda (tiempo) y esto de forma cíclica.
> 
> Adjunto la imagen esperando que me den una idea que me haga solucionar este problemilla tan grande para mi y tan pequeño para ustedes...
> 
> Gracias



Hola Amigo, te adjunto este circuito, se abre con Proteus.- Los valores de componentes referidos al 555 deberas calcularlos, solo se han puesto valores al azar para simular.-



usanchez94 dijo:


> Hola, ahora estoy intentando como hacer un cambio de giro temporizado (como las lavadoras), quiero que gire por ejemplo 30s a la derecha, se detenga 10s y 30s a la izquierda, se detenga 10s y a la derecha y así sucesivamente... He montado dos circuitos con timer, como monoestable y como astable respectivamente (imagen), soy un estudiante de electrónica y no tengo muchos conocimientos, analizando los circuitos creo que estos dos circuitos que tengo sirven para hacer lo que quiero sin embargo aún no lo consigo... Estuve leyendo sobre el Ton y el Toff, y creí sacar una conclusión que espero se aporte a lo que quiero. Según lo que leí, necesito un Toff para empezar (ya que al energizarlo se cierran sus contactos por el tiempo programado y luego se abren),  seguidamente creo necesitar un Ton para que al ser energizado mantenga sus contactos abiertos el tiempo programado y luego un Toff para que cuando el Ton cierre sus contactos el Toff se energice y se mantenga cerrado el tiempo programado, esto se traduciría a, giro a la derecha (tiempo), paro (tiempo), giro a la izquierda (tiempo) y esto de forma cíclica.
> 
> Adjunto la imagen esperando que me den una idea que me haga solucionar este problemilla tan grande para mi y tan pequeño para ustedes...
> 
> Gracias



Amigo, te adjunto este archivo en formato imagen por si no tienes Proteus,
PD:/ Para salvar un error en el circuito debes, intercambiar en el CI 4017 el pin CK por el pin E.-


----------



## usanchez94 (Ago 13, 2011)

Amigo, con eso consigo hacer lo que quiero? La verdad es q*UE* he visto tantos diagramas q*UE* ya ni se q*UE* me sirve y que no... Tengo como un nudo en la cabeza  jajaja

Gracias

Agradezco a todos los que me han ayudado, con los diagramas y todo eso... Pero disculpen una ultima pregunta, eso lo puedo montar en el livewire, es que tengo que hacerlo ahi y por ej*E*m*PLO* el timer 558 que me mencionaron *POR* ahi no lo encuentro en el programa... Gracias

El 558 no viene en el livewire... Y necesito hacer eso pero virtualmente, solo en ese programa! Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2011)

Fijate si tiene el NE558 . . .

Pero te comento que ese circuito anda *SI o SI* , ya que pertenece al manual de aplicación del integrado , suministrado por el fabricante , datasheet : NE558

Última página "quad timer"

. . .  simulen las novias , los besos y el sexo . . . 

Probá con 4 NE555


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 16, 2011)

usanchez94 dijo:


> Amigo, con eso consigo hacer lo que quiero? La verdad es q*UE* he visto tantos diagramas q*UE* ya ni se q*UE* me sirve y que no... Tengo como un nudo en la cabeza  jajaja
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, en el circuito que subi, no he podido simularlo con Proteus, ya que no poseo la libreria del CD4017. La fcia. que debe trabajar el 555 debe ser de .1Hz SAlu2.-


----------



## zorritoelectronico (Jun 25, 2013)

hablando del timmer 555 como lo implementaria para un arranque estrella tri*u*angulo con compuertas logicas, ese tema me fue dado y si estoy investigando todo lo rela*C*ionado con el timmer*r* 555 y lo logico ya consegui armar el estrella y triangulo con las puertas pero nece*S*ito un tiempo y no se aco*m*plarlo. alguien alguna idea a*QU*i una imagen


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 25, 2013)

Amigo, mejor sube el esquema en formato imagen, sobre:  consegui armar el estrella y triangulo con las puertas pero necexito un tiempo y no se acomplarlo., para opinar con criterio.


----------



## zorritoelectronico (Jun 25, 2013)

Ola men estoy craneando todo el dia pero la idea es hacer un arranque estrella triangulo empleando el timer 555 , yo tengo el simulador cocodrilo clip pero no me liga. como ha*C*erlo , si dices que hay forma de hacer un estrella triangulo con el timer 555 bacan ma*N*damelo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 25, 2013)

Amigo, no se comprende tu lenguaje. Te reitero, sin circuito, sin aportes y  lenguaje incomprensible, estas sacando puntos para licitar una moderacion.


----------



## zorritoelectronico (Jun 25, 2013)

Antes todo, buenas noches. me llamo raul soy estudiante de electrónica industrial (básico) tengo conocimiento de compuertas lógicas, he armado con puertas lógicas, el arranque directo, esta vez mi investigación es hacer el arranque estrella triangulo con compuertas lógicas, para ello necesito emplear un timer 555 como temporizador, ya conseguí armar el circuito eléctrico del estrella triangulo ,pero no se como armar con compuertas lógicas y empleando el timer 555, agradecería sus respuestas. aqui una imagen del estrella triangulo.


----------

